# Stihl 090 vs ms880 revisited



## lumberjach (Sep 23, 2005)

I found this site on a web search. I found this topic interesting so I researched it further. The only manual I could find on the 090 was in German it took me a bit but I tranlated it. So here it is the difference between an 090 and a ms 880. A ms 880 has a displacement of 121.6cc (7.42 cubic inches) and a hp rating of 8.6. The 090 has a displacement of 137cc (8.36 cubic inches) and a hp rating of 8.5. The conclusion is this, the 880 has .1 more horsepower and the 090 has .94 more cubic inches which in most cases means torque. In my opinion that makes them both equally superior!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

Where'd you find these numbers at? I thought the 090 had more hp than that, and Mike Acre's site agrees-

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...237d3cf671cb8be188256ba200184712?OpenDocument

They're both nice saws, though I wouldn't call them comparable. The 090 is big compared to even the 88. It weighs 7 lbs more and is a big, heavy metal classic.

Jeff


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 24, 2005)

No replacement for displacement. You guys that actually use these things must be on the verge of being supermen...just running the MS390 on the ground is taking some getting used to. The MS880 or 090 with a 42-60" bar will be one heavy saw...and I know some go even bigger! For anyone that's interested, have y'all checked out the link to earborist in the sponsor section where the guy is selling MS880s for $500USD unless I misunderstand?


----------



## 046 (Sep 24, 2005)

wonder if this guy is for real? claims to have 50 in stock. 

----------------------------------------

Chainsaws
STIHL MS 880 MAGNUM VERY VERY NICE
12/09/2005
USD United States Dollars 500.00


Tomasz Kakiet


UNITED STATES
Ask the seller a question
STIHL MS 880 MAGNUM VERY VERY NICE

MS 880 MAGNUM
THIS SAW HAS A ENGINE DISPLACEMENT OF (7.42 CUBIC INCH OR 121.6. CC) AND HAS A HORSE POWER RATING OF (8.5). THIS SAW WILL COME WITH A NEW 30" STIHL 404 ES BAR AND (404) CHAIN. IF YOU ARE GOING TO NEED A NEW MS 880 MAGNUM THIS FALL THEN DON'T PASS IT UP.

THE PRICE IS 500$ I HAVE 50 IN STOCK EMAIL ME AT [email protected]


----------



## Diesel JD (Sep 24, 2005)

I wondered the same thing. Suspicious that maybe he stole them or they are rejects in one way or another. If legit it is way cheaper than I;ve ever seen even an 044. I paid that much for the 390. Oh well, I'm too city boy to carry around an MS880 anyway even though they do look cool.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Sep 24, 2005)

If ya think an 090s heavy, try a 7G with 36" bar on it, THATS heavy. I almost broke my back movin the thing.


----------



## jokers (Sep 24, 2005)

046 said:


> wonder if this guy is for real? claims to have 50 in stock.
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ...




The way I read this ad is that the saws are used but have new bars. Keep this possibilty in mind as you determine what a smokin' deal this guy is offering.

Russ


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 24, 2005)

What kind of feedback does the guy have?

But if it sounds too good to be true....

Jeff


----------



## jokers (Sep 24, 2005)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> What kind of feedback does the guy have?
> 
> But if it sounds too good to be true....
> 
> Jeff



Right on Jeff! Trust your gut!

Russ


----------



## lumberjach (Sep 24, 2005)

*Info on 090*



fishhuntcutwood said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Where'd you find these numbers at? I thought the 090 had more hp than that, and Mike Acre's site agrees-
> 
> ...




I found this information in the manual itself. If you would like to see it yourself do an "image" search on google for Stihl 090. Its in German but it is all there from the manufacturer.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 26, 2005)

lumberjach said:


> I found this information in the manual itself. If you would like to see it yourself do an "image" search on google for Stihl 090. Its in German but it is all there from the manufacturer.



Sorry dude. No need to yell. I was going off of the information I had...the same way you were. I didn't get upset did I?

I even said "Welcome to the site."  

Jeff


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 26, 2005)

Calm down everyone and have a burger!






Here's the specs. for the 090, I will scan the 090G and post them as well.
John


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 27, 2005)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Sorry dude. No need to yell. I was going off of the information I had...the same way you were. .........


I have one source stating 8.5, and another stating 9.0. Both numbers could very well be correct at different times and/or markets.  
(Stihl originally stated 13hp SAE....... :alien: ) 

I have seen different statements from Husky on the 3120, varying from 8.4 to 9.2 hp.........


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 27, 2005)

SawTroll said:


> I have one source stating 8.5, and another stating 9.0. Both numbers could very well be correct at different times and/or markets.
> (Stihl originally stated 13hp SAE....... :alien: )



Thanksk SawTroll. I was wondering if it had something to do with different years and market models. 

So Stihl did originally say 13 hp eh?

Where does the "G" model fit in? Weren't you gonna post specs John?

Jeff


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 27, 2005)

Never have run an 090 or an 088/880. But did run a 076 back in the 80's tha had a 36" bar on it. Needless to say, the 2 summers I ran that saw, I was an in shape dude come fall football season. I think it was near 30 pounds with the bar and chain. 

Gary


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 27, 2005)

Here's the specs. for the 090/070/090G. See the footnote.
John


----------



## lumberjach (Sep 27, 2005)

I am sorry if anyone thought that I was yelling in my post. I was affraid I would come accross the wrong way. I simply just wanted my post to be noticed. Thanks for the welcome. Lumberjach


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Sep 27, 2005)

lumberjach said:


> I am sorry if anyone thought that I was yelling in my post. I was affraid I would come accross the wrong way. I simply just wanted my post to be noticed. Thanks for the welcome. Lumberjach



No sweat. I didn't mean to sound pi$$ed, I was just backing up my post, as yes, I thought you were yelling at me. Sorry for the hubub. :angel: 

Jeff


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2005)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> So Stihl did originally say 13 hp eh?Jeff


My memory slipped a bit, the 13 hp rating is from CSCC.

A Stihl add from 1967, that was posted here some time ago, said "15 giant hp". 
The tread is still here, but the attachment is gone. It was posted by _che_.


----------



## abrekke (Sep 22, 2021)

lumberjach said:


> *Info on 090*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abrekke (Sep 22, 2021)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Where'd you find these numbers at? I thought the 090 had more hp than that, and Mike Acre's site agrees-
> 
> ...


----------

